# what type is this??



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

4 months ago i picked up what i thought to be a female betta but know after moving it into my downstairs tank as my tetrasa were nipping the fins have grown back nicely and i know know its a male 

BUT WHAT TYPE???

first 2 are before and last 2 are after


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

eh that went wrong look in my album the betta was from 4 months ago


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

It looks like a run-of-the-mill veiltail betta.


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

Can you get him to flare?


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

What does this mean and I will see if I can get him
to flare

What type is he??


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

Flaring is when the fish is defending his territory... He has all his fins spread out nice. and his Gill plates are out making it look like he has a beard


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Veil Tail  that is what type he is. They are the most commonly found betta's. A veil tail gets its name because it looks like a long veil  He is beautiful


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

Obsidian said:


> Veil Tail  that is what type he is. They are the most commonly found betta's. A veil tail gets its name because it looks like a long veil  He is beautiful


I thought this was when they flopped down


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

What do you mean flopped down? Everyone is right he is most likely a veiltail BUT that being said I have bought male deltas and halfmoons, out of the female tank too..... The store here doesnt know much about sexing bettas and they were YOUNG and did NOT have the tail yet


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Yeppers, he's a very pretty Veil Tail betta.


----------

